# Need homes ASAP, North-Central Arkansas



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Obtained the following plea via friends of friends. Please email the address below if you can help.


My best friend Carol and her husband have been taking in stray cats for years now. They socialize them, get them fixed, get their shots, and take the best possible care of each and every one of them. Needless to say, they have quite a few now. Today, someone turned them over to the police. Because they live within city limits, they're only allowed three pets. Now it may seem crazy that one family has three dogs and over a dozen cats, but Carol and her husband are both disabled. They need very little for themselves, opting instead to spread their love and money in taking care of animals that no one else wanted. After all these years, they now have to choose three of these wonderful creatures to keep. Any animals they have over three on June 12th, will either have to be needlessly put to sleep, or Carol and her husband receive a $100 fine for each day - and possibly jail time.

Anyone who is near the Mountain Home, Arkansas (Northcentral Arkansas) area that is willing to give one of these cats a good home, please get in touch with me. I'm willing to drive as far as I can - Springfield, Mo., Memphis, Tn., Little Rock, Ar. - if it means saving one of these animals. If you know of a no-kill shelter that would be willing to take a few, please contact me. We only have until June 12th to find good homes for them. Please contact me at [email protected] if you can help or you're interested in taking in a cat. They're all adults, litter box trained, and fixed. All three dogs need good homes, as well. They're adults, fixed, and house-broken. One black lab, one unknown mix, and one white dwarf lab. My friends are my family - please help me help them. Thank you.

Tiffany G.
[email protected]


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll cross post this info. Theres a cat rescue here in WI that might be able to help if their willing to get them here or meet halfway. I'll get you the info for them.


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Heres the info for you. 

The Catnetwork
[email protected]


----------

